# Recurve sight on a compound



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if I can legally compete with a recurve sight on a compound? Because of my eyes I cant use any magnification but using a peep and recurve aperture seems to work for me. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

certainly you can,.... there are no rules that state you must have magnification for any target venue.....or for any shooting venue.....the only rules in this respect, restrict bowhunter class to no magnification, sight extension beyond the riser, the number of pins on the sight and the adjustability of those pins in the field...... as far as I know.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

That's super thanks Ron. All I need now is someone to swap bows with me


----------

